# Steve's new RK tuned race car



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

only 2 pics are loading dude, ya may want to add the


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

wow... fantastic.

can someone tell me who makes the swirl pot for the engine coolant?

ive seen them a lot, and i really want one. please pm me.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice !!!!! Whats the spec ??


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks really nice, cage is cool. No drysump though??


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Engine size：2771CC
Block：N1Block
Head：ＧＴHead
Valve spring：HKSReinforced
Valve guide：phosphor bronze

Clunk：HKS　Full counter　STEP2
Con rod：HKS　ＨCross sectional forge
Piston：HKS　Φ８７ Forge
Cam：EX,IN TOMEI　270degree　10.25lift
Turbin：HKS　TO4Z 
Exhaust pipe：All titanium One off item
Surge tank ：TRUST
Srottle：6 Big srottle　（Φ４６→Φ５０processed）
Injector：SARD　1000㏄ x 6
Fuel pump：In NISMO
　　　　　　Out　BOSH x 2
Oil pump：Altered oil pump for N1

Radiator：Aluminium side flow 3 layers
Oil cooler：TRUST 22 level
Inter cooler：ARC racing 3layers
Oil pan: TRUST

Underneath
Link ：NAGISAA 
Shock：ZEEL　Separate tank style, Overall length adjustable type
Spring：SWIFT 16KG 14KG
Brake：Ｆ　ENDLESS Racing 6 pot　　370rotor
　　　　　Ｒ ENDLESS Racing 4 pot　　340rotor
Tire：A048　M con　265.35.18
Wheel：TE37 １８"　10.5J x　4

Drive
ＬＳＤ：Front CUSCO
　　　　Rear　　　NISMO
Clutch：EXEDY Carbon triple
Mission：OS GIKEN 6speed Sequencial mission （2000km)


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

bayside gtr said:


> Engine size：2771CC
> Block：N1Block
> Head：ＧＴHead
> Valve spring：HKSReinforced
> ...


Sweet looking car mate - very purposeful :smokin:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome looking car and nice spec too!

simply stunning. im not normally a fan of '32s but woooooow


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

a weapon :thumbsup:


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks savage. Hopefully mine will look like that one day!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice! how about a go mate lol.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Very aggressive looking :thumbsup: i like it alot


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely colour.. Looks fresh! :thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

neilo said:


> Very nice! how about a go mate lol.


your more than welcome m8 anytime u like


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Steven
This is not the 1st time you have used the RKTuning name without asking first.
I would like to point out that this is a RKTuning race car but not THE RKTuning race car
Ask before you post next time Steve!!!
Ron


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is this your car Ron?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The car looks mean as ****!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Is this your car Ron?


No Andy it,s Steven,s


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That's one bad ass looking R32, no wonder they called it Godzilla! :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Font end is aggressive looking,looks like a well balanced car.

Good luck with it.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sure the RK car will be on a different league to this car.

Lovely car though.

Whens the unveiling of your car Ron?

P'S, i need to sort my jeep then i need your services Ron!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Ron stop his pocket money.
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

rk needs some more exposure :clap:

i usually dont like 32s but damn!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

looks lovely! why don't you look after customers like that?


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Where is it gonna be raced? Reason I ask is the fuel system in the boot. I've been looking at time attack for when I finish my r32 gtr, but the regs state no fuel system in the cabin. Unless behind a sealed firewall. If they ARE allowing it now, makes life a lot easier!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

The spec list looks like a translated japanese sales spec list, is it from Japan?


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

demonic car innit...

rk tuning is de bomb...lol sorry for chavtalk


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> The spec list looks like a translated japanese sales spec list, is it from Japan?




Yes they just bought the car from japan......not landed in the UK yet.

I was looking to buy it myself, just couldnt justify spending £24k at this moment in time.

Still cant believe you stuck it on ro-ro Steve! :nervous:



H


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

remember seeing the pics at Rk's the other month

super cool!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

M SKinner said:


> Where is it gonna be raced? Reason I ask is the fuel system in the boot. I've been looking at time attack for when I finish my r32 gtr, but the regs state no fuel system in the cabin. Unless behind a sealed firewall. If they ARE allowing it now, makes life a lot easier!


when the car arrives rk will be bringing it up to spec for time attack/circuit racing i.e fire wall,safety regs as all jap cars dont comply.:flame::flame:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

"Steve's new RK tuned race car"

or otherwise known as "Steve's new car bought from Japan but not arrived yet, that will be sent to RK tuning for work to bring it up to spec for time-attack"

Nice car by the way!


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome car,best of luck with it,looks well mean:thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

blue34 said:


> "Steve's new RK tuned race car"
> 
> or otherwise known as "Steve's new car bought from Japan but not arrived yet, that will be sent to RK tuning for work to bring it up to spec for time-attack"
> 
> Nice car by the way!


lol it does state coming from japan but will have the RK treatment:clap: as soon as it gets here:runaway::flame:


----------



## N4SMO 700 (Aug 7, 2008)

New car Steve, you kept thet one quite  Really looking forward to seeing your car mate and maybe a ride. I know once Ron has stamped his mark on this already stunning car, it will become in time yet another iconic RK 32. You took your opportunity mate and went for it, nice one. :clap:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

cheers m8 and i appreciate all the comments from everyone

im looking forward to race this car and letting rk do there work on it and bring the best out of the car with a few changes being made:clap::runaway::flame:


----------



## Sam 95 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see it in the flesh :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

this GTR looks hot hot hot :flame:

all the best for it :thumbsup:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks to be a nice spec, good to see another track R32 out there. I know he like's to keep things quiet, but has anyone got any news on Ron's new Time attack/BARC car? Is it going to be ready for next season? love to see him come back and give Mr rod Birley a proper run for his money!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks v.nice


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

daytona said:


> Looks to be a nice spec, good to see another track R32 out there. I know he like's to keep things quiet, but has anyone got any news on Ron's new Time attack/BARC car? Is it going to be ready for next season? love to see him come back and give Mr rod Birley a proper run for his money!


I am hoping to get car finished over the winter, but rest assured Mr birley will be doing the chasing:smokin:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

oh yes cant wait to see it run it will be something special:squintdan


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

RKTuning said:


> I am hoping to get car finished over the winter, but rest assured Mr birley will be doing the chasing:smokin:


Get some pics and specs up dude

mook


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That's a very cool looking track car, looks like Endless brakes front and rear?? I can't believe someone would spend all that money and not replace the bus driver steering wheel!!!

I like that rear wing too, looks purposeful.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> That's a very cool looking track car, looks like Endless brakes front and rear?? I can't believe someone would spend all that money and not replace the bus driver steering wheel!!!
> 
> I like that rear wing too, looks purposeful.


they did but it got removed before the sale, its going on the previous owners other 32


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

matty32 said:


> they did but it got removed before the sale, its going on the previous owners other 32


it will have a decent steering wheel when it arrives in uk like i said needs rk treatment on it :chuckle::squintdan:smokin:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

are those wheels 10.5 wide?whats the offset?any spacers? Nice car


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

if only i could afford parts like these wow pure sex


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

bump 

not long now just over a week till my beauty arrives wot a christmas pressie to have:runaway::runaway:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

:runaway: thats a beast :thumbsup:


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Those TE37's looking nice, great offset, someone asked before me, but what offset have you got?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Steve is it here yet?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

oh man saw that forsale a little while ago and if i had the money thats the car i would of got!! one hell of a beast you have there! bring it down to the next robin hood pub meet  would kill for a ride in that


----------

